# Meine Framerate geht auf NULL



## Blacki (25. Januar 2009)

Hallo Leute
ich hab ein Porbelm 
ich kann alle meine spiele flüssig spielen
allerdings bricht die framerate alle paar minuten auf (meist) null ein
ich tippe mal nicht das es an dem prozi,ram, graka liegt da die spiele ja sonst flüssig laufen
ich habe allerdings festgestellt das meine festplatte bei benchmarks (hdtune) immer wieder ausreißer nach unten hat
könnte es vielleicht daran liegen oder findet ihr nen anderen grund??

am system liegt es nicht da dieser effekt auch bei einem 10 minuten alten system auftritt (also nur system,soundtreiber, grafiktreiber, dx9) 

ich würde mich über schnelle und hilfreiche antworten freuen


----------



## Uziflator (25. Januar 2009)

Welche HW haste denn drin?


----------



## Blacki (25. Januar 2009)

nen AMD 5000+ X2 @ 2,7Ghz
Club3D Geforce 8500 GT 
1,5 GB DDR2 533MHz
und die spiele liegen zur zeit auf einer 160 GBkleinen Seagate ST 3160812AS
(eine eigentliche spielplatte ist gerade putt )+

edit: vielleicht noch hilfreich
ich zogge auf nem 22 zoll monitor 
und als ich gester abend cod4 multiplayer auf native auflösung gestellt hab da wars nicht so auffällig 
aber bei flatout2 isses immernoch so


----------



## hyperionical (25. Januar 2009)

Schalt mal in den Energiespareinstellungen die Abschaltung der Platten auf Nie (meist 0), da die sowieso vernachlässigbar wenig verbrauchen.


----------



## boss3D (25. Januar 2009)

Nun ja, einen HighEnd-PC hast du ja nicht gerade ... 

Gib mal alle Spiele in den Settings an, in denen du sie zockst.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## HowDee (25. Januar 2009)

Das gleiche Problem hatte ich auch mit meiner x1950xt (Catalyst 8.12, 256MB) mit Dead Space. Aber erst nach ~2 Stunden (flüssigem) Zocken brach die Framerate reproduzierbar auf c.a. 2-5 FPS ein.
Schlußendlich wurde das Programm aufgrund eines Fehlers beendet. Fehlermeldung: "Grafikspeicher voll".
An deiner Stelle würde ich versuchen ingame einfach mal mit ALT+TAB auf den Desktop zu wechseln und dann wieder ins Spiel einzusteigen.
Ich meine da gabs auch mal diesen Bug mit NV- Karten auf Basis des G80, daß der Speicher nicht mehr dynamisch geleert wurde....
In meinem Fall half da leider nur der PC- Neustart


----------



## Blacki (25. Januar 2009)

das mit den energieeinstellungen hatte ich schon vorher so
das nervte mich immer wenn ich mal kurz beim nachbarn bin und si alles abgeschaltet hatte

naja das ich einen high - end rechner hab hat auch niemand gesagt 
aber der kommt noch zur zeit eher platten 

wie kann ich das prob mit der dynamsichen speicherentleerung denn beseitigen (außer neustart)


settings:
cod 4        1440x900 (kein aa kein af)
flatout2    1680x1050 (kein aa 4:1 af)
battlefield 2 1680x1050 (kein aa keinaf)
battlefield 1942 1600x1200 alles aufs maximum
andere spiel hab ich zur zeit nicht weil platte kaputt


----------



## Blacki (26. Januar 2009)

also 
ich hab gesehen das ich nen älterne treiber installiert hatte 
musste eh sys neu machen 
neueren treiber rauf und alles läuft wieder
danke für eure hilfe


----------



## Blacki (29. März 2009)

so 
ich bin da und das problem auch 
es tritt wieder auf 
ich hab aber emekrt das es unter windows vista nicht so stark auftritt aber es ist halt immernoch da und wenn es einmal da war geht es auch nicht mehr außer nach einem spielneustart


----------

